# Ugh!! Sick to my stomach:(:(



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't believe anyone is actually capable of such cruelty to any living creature. I hope they burn for what they've done!!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/facebook-refuses-to-remove-a-video-of-a-kitten-being-set-on


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't watch that. I don't do well with watching people treating a helpless being cruelly. I'm not sure how I feel about FB deciding not to take it down. I don't agree with censorship but it is very much a double edged sword. The thing is.. This isn't censored while other things are, and if it was something political these people could and would be tracked down.. Easily.. Through FB and FB related apps. So.. Not sure how I feel. Besides angry of course.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Omg :'(


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Omg!! What type of pleasure would someone get out of doing that!!! Something is seriously wrong with people now days. There needs to be stricter punishment for cruelty of any kind. Why are people so much more mentally unstable now days, were did morals, values and respect go!!!?!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

cant watch... cant look cant watch..... just the name poor thing that is horrible! i grrrrrrrrr..... sorry i love animals too much omg.. poor thing!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

My stomach turned, still is. I just couldn't believe someone not only doing it but making a video and posting it on FB, and laughing!! Sick sick people.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Jeez poor baby utter ply sick to my stomach. What the h*ll is wrong with these people, they must be devoid of any semblance of humanity. And what the h*ll is wrong with facebook - they ban pictures of women breast feeding but they allow this abomination?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait did they burn the kitten alive?? Or was it dead before they burned it?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Wait did they burn the kitten alive?? Or was it dead before they burned it?


 i cant watch to find out


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I couldn't watch the video but I clicked on the photos. It appears that it was alive.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Whhhyyyyyyyy? I can't even think of something more constructive to say....this is just so wrong.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> Omg!! What type of pleasure would someone get out of doing that!!! Something is seriously wrong with people now days. There needs to be stricter punishment for cruelty of any kind. Why are people so much more mentally unstable now days, were did morals, values and respect go!!!?!!


 it's not just people now a days. Our species has always been sick and unstable. Just think about how popular blood sports were in the past (and still are now). There was dog fighting, rat baiting pits, people even used to make their slaves fight to the death for entertainment. Fudging Thomas Edison fed cyanide laced carrots to an elephant and then tried to electrocute her just to prove that his AC was better than DC.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep - and the AC/DC battle was a major reason for th eintroduction of the electric chair


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Couldn't watch the video either just clicked photos too... That was enough! The kitten was very much alive 

I heard something about 3 teenagers in an Asia somewhere who crushed a puppy to death with their bare feet. I googled it purely out of disbelief. I couldn't watch more than about 2 or 3 minutes and it haunted me for ages. Someone threw the little puppy into the middle and the girls would take turns at first lightly stepping on the puppy as they walked around it. Every time the pup tried to run away whoever was filming it threw him back in and the girls would continue. You could hear the pup yelping and the girls smiling and laughing. I didn't watch longer than that I couldn't!! I can't even handle it if my rattie squeaks in protest, but apparently they did this till the puppy was dead. The whole thing was recorded and went online, It was big in the news as the latest craze in porn or something. I don't know if those girls got paid or not but they seemed to be enjoying it. I just can't believe there are people like this out there !! The girls must have been about 16 or 17.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

out of curiosity i watced the video long enough to see kitten move it was verrymuch alive omg....

and its in mexico i dont know the laws there but here that would be 10 years if cought, i do hope he gets what he deserves..... (mutters cusswords not proper for forum use)


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

Poor kitty I couldn't even watch the video😥 I teared up just looking at the photos. I hope whoever takes pleasure in burning a kitten alive, has to endure the same fate they brought to that helpless kitten. I hope those despicable people all burn in **** for torturing an innocent defensless kitten. What a horrible cruel disgusting excuse for a human being


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I just can't get my head around facebook not taking it down, it is not a charity sending a message about animal cruelty, it is a sick and twisted idea of a viral video. It's like the girls who set the tortoise on fire!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Omg... Im not even clicking the link. Around a month ago I reported a page "dogs suck" which encourages dog fighting and abuse, facebook responded saying it doesnt violate anything

The first picture was of a pit being hung from a chain. Same thing. "Doesnt violate any rules" it truly disgusts me


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Honestly, I cannot even watch these videos anymore - they make me so incredibly furious with the world. I cannot believe that people still think it is funny to do this sort of crap, we are supposed to be an evolved race! When people do these things, I just think they are little psycho killers in the making. Facebook should have taken this thing down and any other animal abuse videos, I do not buy their excuses as to why it is still allowed to be up. God forbid somebody is topless though, FB is right onto censoring those nipples and deleting that photo. It is just all a bit too ridiculous.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Omg penelope that is horrific! Maybe it violates the rules because, well...I don't know....because it's ILLEGAL?! Wtf.
And web, OH NO! FEAR THE NATURAL PROCESS OF BREASTFEEDING! Ugh, they need to get their priorities right. And you're right, we are supposed to be an evolved race, but we keep taking two steps back because of barbaric displays like this. Can we just euthanise people like this? They're giving the rest of us a bad name. I bet manatees and wasps are laughing at us...


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

If facebook can allow videos of people being decapitated on our feeds then I doubt very much some animals being abused will bother them. Grrr!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

It's disgusting, I'm so glad I'm not on FB! I came across it because a father of a newborn baby was told to take his ad off because the photos of his newborn baby with wires and tubes coming out of him/her was DISTURBING!!! This man put it in the news and then apparently FB said it was a mistake and they apologized. Mmmm....they really need to get their priorities right. Facebook should be helping to catch these sick twisted people.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't watch can't click photos ... the thing that gets me is that's animal abuse. Here in the USA its a felony to do that. I hope that the authorities can at least track these people down and prosecute them to the full extent of the law in whatever country it took place in


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Facebook is extremely hypocritical and illogical when it comes to content they deem "inappropriate".

As to the people torturing the kitten...yeah, unfortunately people do this and much worse to animals (and fellow humans) all day, every day, all over the planet. It's a sad reality.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd really like to give FBs ethics department a swift kick in the crotch.


----------

